# Eccentrically Me.



## Canadiancomforts

So I am gathering this is about me, my life and not so much about Spook.

So lets get this started. My name is Erin. I'm 25, married and a mother. I have three wonderful children that not only give me joy in life but also drive me insane. Ruby is 6 and is my only daughter. Alexander is 4 and Joseph is (now) 19 months old. 

My husband and I married in 2008, a year after Alexander was born. We wanted to be sure that we could be married, as we both do NOT believe in divorce. So we married.

Having 4 guinea pigs, 1 turtle, 1 cat and a betta can be interesting, but nothing could compare to my life before Christmas. At that time I had 6 guinea pigs, 2 ferrets, 1 mouse, 1 cat, 1 turtle and 1 betta. Sadly we lost 2 guinea pigs, my old lovable mouse, and one of the ferrets. We rehomed the other ferret because she needed a friend and we just could not commit to that right now. For a while I felt guilty, guilty at the relief of having a lower number of pets. I had a long talk to my mom and that's when she pointed out that, while I loved them all very very much, being sick has been taxing with so many pets. It made sense, I have not been sick for very long, 6 months or so but in that time the amount of care 3 kids, a house and that many pets needed, it was becoming to much. 

Now its much easier, 2 guinea pig cages, two fish tanks and a litter box, this takes me 3 hours every 2-4 days. (The litter box is more like 10 mins once a day though). 

Some time between now and may I will be going in for surgery. Life will be so much better after, as my main illness is well my female reproductive organs. So if Aliens ever come take over the planet, my adoption fee with be less because I will be already spayed 

I have always been a cat lover and up until 5 years ago, I always had a cat. After my last cat passed away and I moved in with my then fiance, I just never adopted another one. On top of that my husband hated cats. He never had good luck with them. His family cat had kidney issues and peed all over the house when he was little. As a grown man his older sister has 2 cats, one of which IMO has territorial issues because he pees out side of the litter box once the other goes. She also is not very good about keeping up with the litter box. So my husband has not had a good example of cats in his life, until now that is.

I should also add I am a bit of a guinea pig nut, I run a site for the proper care of guinea pigs for Canadians. Nothing fancy but it has helped a few people. I also work with rescues in Ontario mostly because there are no Guinea Pig only rescues in Alberta (that I have found anyway).

Hmmm what else.. Oh I like canning, cooking, baking, reading and learning.


----------



## MowMow

Wow, busy lady!

I had been kicking around the idea of a Guinea Pig for quite some time. Our local shelter had a Long haired Peruvian Guinea Pig listed a few weeks ago with an adoption fee of 12.00 and I was SO close to driving over there.  

Perhaps when Shepherd Book is older and less....possessed. n bbbbbbbbbbvvvvvzz <----- MowMow says "hi" as well.


----------



## BotanyBlack

MowMow said:


> Perhaps when Shepherd Book is older and less....possessed. n bbbbbbbbbbvvvvvzz <----- MowMow says "hi" as well.


saying HI? or agreeing that Book is possessed?


----------



## cinderflower

don't cats eat guinea pigs? i mean, not as part of a balanced diet but you know, if one accidentally gets loose. i think they're cute and all, but they don't live very long and i wouldn't like that part.


----------



## catloverami

Welcome from another Canuck! Good luck in your operation, hope you have a speedy recovery. Great to have an experienced animal lover of other species on the CF who has experience with inter-species interactions. I never had a cat growing up....except we did have an older kitten very briefly, but when it peed on my mom's kitchen counter, she told dad to "get rid of it", so he found it another home....so I grew up with dogs, Angora rabbits and budgies, later had a horse. I too have a son named Alexander.


----------



## Thradia

I just wanted to say hi (from another Canadian!) and say that it's so great that you are showing proper care for guinea pigs for others. I have a pig as well, and she's great. She was a rescue in a way. 

Friends of mine bought her at a pet store and were given such bad information on how to care for her, that they finally offered her to me because they were frustrated and didn't know what was wrong with her. They were feeding her rabbit food, not eating, not clipping her nails. 

She's a very happy and healthy pig now!


----------



## Leivies_Lavish_Cat_Lounge

MowMow said:


> Wow, busy lady!
> 
> I had been kicking around the idea of a Guinea Pig for quite some time. Our local shelter had a Long haired Peruvian Guinea Pig listed a few weeks ago with an adoption fee of 12.00 and I was SO close to driving over there.
> 
> Perhaps when Shepherd Book is older and less....possessed. n bbbbbbbbbbvvvvvzz <----- MowMow says "hi" as well.


Dude I would love a guinea pig too, but as a previous owner I am so OCD about cage space and thats actually alot of room to dedicate plus the time and effort into making a cage... BAH! I used a children hard plastic wading pool previously and that worked great... Only met one GP that could climb out but I havent seen those pools at Walmart in awhile :/


----------

